# adding babies to tank



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you think it would be ok to add some 1'' ruby green babies to a tank some some 3-4'' adults?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi what is the size of the youngs and adults??
xris


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

the adults are about 3-4'' and the fry range from .75-1.5''


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I would say that it's nit a great idea, there's a risk ti see the adult eat the fry.
xris


----------

